# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2015 às 01:44)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2015 às 11:05)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 13.6°C.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2015 às 15:41)

Por aqui 11ºC e um céu a ameaçar chuva.

No baixo Sabor um cenário bem diferente. Ambiente de primavera com 17ºC e até algum sol.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2015 às 15:43)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui 11ºC e um céu a ameaçar chuva.
> 
> No baixo Sabor um cenário bem diferente. Ambiente de primavera com 17ºC e até algum sol.



Fantástico, belíssima paisagem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2015 às 16:11)

Boas...acabou o mês,vira o disco...e toca o mesmo,continuação de bom tempo ...isto é que vai uma seca ,hoje já tive a primeira vintena do ano ,algumas nuvens e vento de WNW,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2015 às 16:44)

Abatem-se os primeiros chuviscos do dia - 12.5ºC - Céu muito fechado.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 18:18)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui 11ºC e um céu a ameaçar chuva.
> 
> No baixo Sabor um cenário bem diferente. Ambiente de primavera com 17ºC e até algum sol.


Belas fotos!  Começou a época das amendoeiras em flor! Está na altura de ir dar uma voltinha para lá dos montes!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2015 às 18:26)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de W,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 20.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de W,com 14.4ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 20.3ºC.



Por aí o Marçagão já começou a fazer jus ao ditado, pelos vistos. Falta é o "de manhã inverno"...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2015 às 22:05)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2015 às 14:27)

A fotografia é da autoria do Mancha, instrutor de Snowboard na Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela, e foi partilhada ontem no facebook, referindo que foi tirada a 1500m.
Achei que era interessante partilhá-la por cá, não são só os madeirenses que podem ver estas coisas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

Boas...continuação de bom tempo ,manhã mais limpa,tarde com mais nuvens ,com 19.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2015 às 16:18)

O céu está assim neste momento na Aldeia do Carvalho em Castelo Branco. Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2015 às 19:51)

Boas...tarde calma  e continua,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2015 às 21:58)

Tudo calmo ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2015 às 22:48)

vamm disse:


> A fotografia é da autoria do Mancha, instrutor de Snowboard na Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela, e foi partilhada ontem no facebook, referindo que foi tirada a 1500m.
> Achei que era interessante partilhá-la por cá, não são só os madeirenses que podem ver estas coisas



Espectacular! Deve ser a mesma nuvem desta fantásticas fotos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-fevereiro-2015.8127/page-44#post-478233
Foi tirada na sexta-feira dia 27 quase de certeza.
 obrigado pela partilha! 




AndréFrade disse:


> O céu está assim neste momento na Aldeia do Carvalho em Castelo Branco. Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.



Magníficas _virga_!

E percebe-se como este fenómeno é detectado pelo radar como precipitação:










Quem fôr aí da zona da Beira Baixa poderá confirmar que não deve ter caído precipitação alguma ao nível do solo, evaporou-se tudo a meio da queda.

Excelente apanhado, parabéns ao autor, obrigado pela partilha André!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Mar 2015 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> Quem fôr aí da zona da Beira Baixa poderá confirmar que não deve ter caído precipitação alguma ao nível do solo, evaporou-se tudo a meio da queda.



Por aqui pelo interior do Baixo Alentejo também houve excelentes virgas ao fim da tarde! Houve até uma pessoa que me disse assim: "Viste as nuvens ao fim da tarde? parecia que _*estavam a cair*_ do céu!"
Achei esta descrição soberba!!! E claro que as tinha visto, assim como as magníficas cores do por do Sol!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2015 às 08:30)

Boas...nevoeiro...muito ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2015 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Manhã ainda com algumas nuvens, 13ºC por agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2015 às 13:33)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por aqui pelo interior do Baixo Alentejo também houve excelentes virgas ao fim da tarde! Houve até uma pessoa que me disse assim: "Viste as nuvens ao fim da tarde? parecia que _*estavam a cair*_ do céu!"
> Achei esta descrição soberba!!! E claro que as tinha visto, assim como as magníficas cores do por do Sol!!!


Aqui no Alto Alentejo viu-se o mesmo, e até mesmo ao pôr do sol, o que gerou um cenário extremamente bonito, mas não tive oportunidade de fotos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2015 às 15:36)

Boas...desde o meio da manhã,sol e nuvens ,tudo calmo ,bom ambiente na rua,com 17.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2015 às 17:03)

Boas ,por aqui o céu já passou a limpo ,o vento aumentar de NW,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2015 às 19:05)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2015 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular! Deve ser a mesma nuvem desta fantásticas fotos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-fevereiro-2015.8127/page-44#post-478233
> Foi tirada na sexta-feira dia 27 quase de certeza.
> obrigado pela partilha!



Mais uma que encontrei pelo instagram.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2015 às 10:13)

Boas ...muito sol e o vento de NNE já presente ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Mar 2015 às 13:17)

Boa tarde. Destaque neste momento para o vento que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo do dia, confirmando a previsão de que poderá ser moderado a forte durante a noite de hoje e manhã de amanhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2015 às 15:02)

Boas ,céu limpo e o vento de vez em quando a perder alguma guita ...temperatura a subir ,com 20.5ºC e ar seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2015 às 16:28)

Tarde calma ...muito sol ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2015 às 18:28)

Vento fresco e ainda 16.2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2015 às 19:38)

vamm disse:


> A fotografia é da autoria do Mancha, instrutor de Snowboard na Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela, e foi partilhada ontem no facebook, referindo que foi tirada a 1500m.
> Achei que era interessante partilhá-la por cá, não são só os madeirenses que podem ver estas coisas





AndréFrade disse:


> O céu está assim neste momento na Aldeia do Carvalho em Castelo Branco. Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.


Excelentes partilhas! Obrigado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2015 às 19:46)

Boas,céu limpo e com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 00:35)

Estação da Torre 1906m registou rajada de *67,6kmh* ( 23:10h ontem).
Hoje tem uma de *61,1kmh* e vento máximo de *48,8kmh *de *NE/ENE*


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 05:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estação da Torre 1906m registou rajada de *67,6kmh* ( 23:10h ontem).
> Hoje tem uma de *61,1kmh* e vento máximo de *48,8kmh *de *NE/ENE*



Quem quiser ver ainda a neve abundante da Estrela, na Torre, deve apressar-se porque com o vento de leste e as temperaturas a subir não vai durar muito nas zonas mais expostas.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2015 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, 1,8ºC e ainda alguma geada na sombra. Mínima de -0,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2015 às 14:54)

Boas...muito sol ,o vento voltou ao fresco e seco ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2015 às 08:13)

Bons dias ...céu limpo e vento fraco,ainda algum fresco,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2015 às 11:47)

Boas ,céu limpo e vento seco e fresco ,com 15.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2015 às 14:17)

Mais quente e algum vento,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (6 Mar 2015 às 15:13)

por aqui agora com +17ºC que deve ser a máxima por hoje..
de madrugada foi de +2,6 Mínima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2015 às 17:50)

Sol e ainda 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2015 às 19:35)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2015 às 21:22)

Calmo e seco...com 14.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 23:15)

A partir de agora, a neve é sempre a derreter:
http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2

Devido à inversão térmica, a temperatura mal chega aos 0º:


----------



## Serrano (7 Mar 2015 às 12:09)

16.7°C no Sarzedo, com um sol espectacular!


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2015 às 12:15)

Seguem os dias de forte amplitude térmica, manhãs de geada e tardes de 20ºC. Na Puebla de Sanábria ontem a temperatura variou entre -7ºC e 20ºC. Por aqui também forte amplitude, mas com mínimas bem mais moderadas. Hoje, mínima de 1,2ºC e alguma geada. Por agora 14,5ºC e sol.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Mar 2015 às 13:47)

Boas!
Depois de uma mínima de *0ºC*, o termómetro marca agora *22,7ºC*, a subir. Grande amplitude!!

Céu limpo, pequena brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2015 às 14:56)

Boas ...já parece verão ,hoje já houve rega ...nunca mais chove ,com 21.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Mar 2015 às 17:16)

la vou eu de calções e chinelos para a serra da estrela no dia 15


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2015 às 18:22)

Boas...hoje foi a trabalhar para a máxima ,de tarde manga curta ,ainda 18.8ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 22.0ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (7 Mar 2015 às 18:24)

A máxima atingiu os *23ºC*.
Já com o sol escondido a temperatura vai descendo até aos *13ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2015 às 20:14)

Vento muito fraco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 11:27)

A maior amplitude térmica diária de ontem da rede IPMA, pertenceu a estação de *Chaves(Aeródromo*).

Extremos:  *-2,0ºC* / *25,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (8 Mar 2015 às 12:23)

Quentinho no Sarzedo... 18.4°C!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2015 às 13:04)

Boas ...dia de verão ,com 24.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2015 às 15:46)

Boas...muito sol e quente ,com 24.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2015 às 18:20)

Ainda 21.0ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Mar 2015 às 19:05)

Céu limpo durante todo o dia com uma máxima de *22,3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 17.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 24.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2015 às 13:25)

Boas ...já aperta ....grande seca ,com 23.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2015 às 16:02)

Boas ...bom tempo e a perder-se de vista ,com 24.5ºC ...mais logo há rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2015 às 19:40)

Boas...amanhã há mais quentinho ,vento fraco,com 18.5ºC.


Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 24.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2015 às 21:17)

Ainda 16.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2015 às 08:15)

Boas ...muito sol e vento fraco,com 13.2ºC...hoje promete mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2015 às 11:39)

Boas ....mais ...já vai nos 20.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2015 às 12:39)

Vai subindo ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2015 às 19:06)

Fim de tarde tudo calmo ...mais uma tarde e seca,com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 24.3ºC .


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2015 às 19:46)

Continuam os dias quentes, mas máxima de hoje já foi um pouco mais baixa.

Extremos de hoje: 3,9ºC / 20,0ºC

Um pôr-do-sol vermelho, também com o contributo das queimadas que têm sido uma constante nestes dias.






15ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2015 às 20:51)

Vento fraco e com 15.2ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Mar 2015 às 23:41)

Vai surgindo uma neblina...inversão em força eheh

De momento *4,6ºC *no sensor Lacrosse com RS e temperatura idêntica no Auriol. De realçar que as mínimas têm andado pelos 0ºC/1ºC e as máximas nos 22ºC/23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2015 às 10:11)

Boas ...mais um dia quente e seco ...isto é que vai cá uma seca ,vai nos 14.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Mar 2015 às 11:29)

Bom dia, 

mínima de 0,8ºC e 15,8ºC actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2015 às 14:12)

Boas...grande torreira ,com 22.1ºC e ar seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2015 às 16:48)

Boas...continua a tarde muito soalheira,menos quente...que os últimos dois dias ,com 22.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2015 às 19:45)

Boas,

Hoje, por motivos profissionais, tive de me deslocar a Bragança. Um pouco antes de Vila Real, o vale do Corgo e arredores encontrava-se sob um denso manto de nevoeiro:



Vale do Corgo. 11-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Vale do Corgo. 11-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Passar pelo viaduto do Corgo envolto no nevoeiro foi uma experiência bastante mística e quase surreal! 

Pelas duas da tarde em Bragança estava bastante calor, o termómetro do carro marcava 22ºC e o cenário era este:



Bragança. 11-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos; foram tiradas com o telemóvel.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2015 às 21:23)

Boas...tudo calmo,sem vento ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2015 às 00:27)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2015 às 08:19)

Boas...nevoeiro muito ,não se vê nada ,com 4.5ºC...está fresquinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2015 às 09:36)

Continua tudo fechado ,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (12 Mar 2015 às 10:23)

Bragança está sol 
A estação do IPB está é offline


----------



## Z13 (12 Mar 2015 às 10:24)

Por aqui mais uma mínima adequada à época *(1,2ºC)* e por agora céu limpo e *12,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2015 às 11:41)

Boas ...por aqui já se fez de dia ,já com sol meio passado ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (12 Mar 2015 às 12:07)

*18,9ºC* e *23%* de hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

Boas...vai subindo,hoje mais devagar,com 19.4ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 14:47)

Imagem do sat 24 ( 14:25h) :





Grande diferença entre as estações a NW e SE da serra da estrela :




Reparei agora na nova estação em *Penamacor* é uma Davis vantage pro2


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande diferença entre as estações a NW e SE da serra da estrela :



Bem observado. O mesmo efeito parece ocorrer também na linha Caramulo/Gerês e Montemuro/Alvão, ainda não verifiquei as temperaturas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2015 às 19:42)

Boas...boa descida na temperatura e o vento rodou para W e aumentou de intensidade ,voltamos ao fresco mas ainda sem chuva ,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2015 às 21:32)

Céu limpo e vento fresco de WNW,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## keipha (12 Mar 2015 às 21:48)

StormRic disse:


> Bem observado. O mesmo efeito parece ocorrer também na linha Caramulo/Gerês e Montemuro/Alvão, ainda não verifiquei as temperaturas.


Na zona do vale de Besteiros entre a serra do Caramulo e a estrela,  esteve sempre muito nublado e nevoeiro. O sol mal se viu hoje, com o tempo sempre fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2015 às 08:21)

Boas ...sol e vendaval ,é para ajudar a secar ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2015 às 10:08)

Sol e vento maluco ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Sol e vento maluco ,com 14.6ºC.



Efeito conjunto do anticiclone junto à Galiza, entalado entre as potentes depressões atlânticas e uma depressão no sueste peninsular, algum efeito térmico já, do aquecimento interior da peninsula.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2015 às 15:08)

Boas ...o vento não dá descanso ,´boa temperatura,com 19.5ºC...e agora vai uma rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento continua agitado,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2015 às 21:19)

Vento muito mais calmo ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2015 às 10:25)

Boas sol e o vento continua agitado e seco...grande seca de tempo ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Mar 2015 às 15:34)

Boas!
Dia mais fresco hoje com sol e céu limpo.

Neste momento a temperatura é de *14ºC*.

Mínima: *1ºC*


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2015 às 19:36)

Um dia cheio de sol, mas já um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores.

Extremos: 2,0ºC / 13,1ºC

Por agora céu limpo e 9,4ºC.

Hoje tirei fotos a uma das espécies que costuma ser das primeiras a entrar em floração por estas bandas, os salgueiros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2015 às 20:08)

Boas,tarde cheio de sol e vento mais sossegado,vento aumentar de velocidade e fresco,com  12.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Mar 2015 às 00:52)

Depois da temperatura ter andado nos *1,2ºC* e ter feito surgir uma fina camada de geada que se notava já no carro, subiu agora até aos *5,3ºC* com a chegada de vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2015 às 08:39)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de geada e desta vez um pouco mais intensa. Mínimas de -3ºC / -4ºC em algumas estações aqui da região. Espero que não faça estragos, já que a Primavera avançou bastante com o calor dos últimos dias.

Por agora registo 1,8ºC com uma mínima de -0,3ºC. Céu limpo e ainda alguma geada nas sombras.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2015 às 10:19)

Boas ...mais um dia com sol e seco ,vento ainda calmo ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2015 às 10:30)

A manhã iniciou-se com céu limpo, mas rapidamente o cenário foi alterado, de leste começaram a entrar nuvens. Por agora 4,4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2015 às 13:07)

Céu limpinho ...bom ambiente na rua ,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Mar 2015 às 13:32)

Céu limpo, algum vento e temperatura nos *14,5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2015 às 16:56)

Tarde soalheira...por aqui já houve chuva de rega ,estava a pedir...só ar seco ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## xtremebierzo (15 Mar 2015 às 17:33)

Boas ceo nuboso por aquí e *6.4ºC*
Temperaturas de oxe:
*Mínima -5.1ºC
Máxima 8.9ºC










*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

Boas...já de noite ,temperatura a descer,vento fraco,algumas nuvens ,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2015 às 20:53)

boas

bem cá volto eu, depois de uma avaria no meu computador, tenho visitado o forum através do telemóvel, mas não gosto de postar através do telemóvel.
portanto o dia por aqui foi solarengo, com algum vento da parte da tarde. 
atualmente está tudo calmo céu pouco nublado vento fraco e sigo com 10.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2015 às 21:13)

Vento fraco e com 10.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 23:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Vento fraco e com 10.5ºC.



Está a descer depressa, 3º em duas horas, hoje vai ser a noite mais fria antes da chegada da chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2015 às 23:51)

(3.3ºC?), vento fraco, céu limpo. Têm-se sucedido dias secantes e parece que vão continuar, porque cape e Li só no Sul, provavelmente irão surgir alguns aguaceiros, mas trovoadas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2015 às 09:32)

Boas ....sol e ambiente na rua fresco ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2015 às 17:33)

Boas ...por aqui já estou sentado há espera da dita cuja...,para ficar de pé...pode ainda demorar muito,já passou um mês e mais alguns dias,sem pinga já não há costas que aguentem,tanto de olhar para cima ...mais um dia de céu limpinho ,manhã ainda fresca,tarde quente sempre uma ligeira brisa fresca a correr ,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2015 às 18:59)

Final de tarde com céu limpo ...nada se mexe ,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 19:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> (3.3ºC?), vento fraco, céu limpo. Têm-se sucedido dias secantes e parece que vão continuar, porque cape e Li só no Sul, provavelmente irão surgir alguns aguaceiros, mas trovoadas...



Para essa zona há uma hipótese de trovoada para 4ªfeira e para Sábado, a julgar pela previsão de CAPE do GFS na run de hoje das 12h, mas a esta distância tudo pode mudar, até para melhor.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mar 2015 às 20:21)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento da parte da tarde.

extremos:  2.8ºC Minima \  20.2ºC maxima
atualmente está tudo calmo sem vento e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2015 às 21:36)

Vento muito fraco,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 08:23)

Boas...ainda tudo calmo ,só muito nublado ,com 8.0ºC e vento fraco e fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 09:58)

Já pinga ...vamos ver quanto tempo é que se aguenta .


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Mar 2015 às 10:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Já pinga ...vamos ver quanto tempo é que se aguenta .



já chove mesmo, pelo menos aqui, o piso já está molhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 10:52)

Parece que já molha ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 12:15)

Boas...certinha ...ainda dura ,com 8.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 15:03)

Boas ...os aguaceiros continuam,mas fracos ,com 8.9ºC e 3.0mm...é pouco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 18:15)

Boas...tudo fechado ,a chuva aumentou,hoje sim,final de tarde há inverno ...chuvoso e fresco ,com 8.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2015 às 20:37)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu praticamente encoberto, ao final da tarde estava a chuviscar, em Nelas não choveu nada (local de trabalho). 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 11.1ºC 

extremos:  6.3ºC mínima  \  16.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2015 às 21:07)

De momento não chove ,céu muito nublado,com 8.1ºC e 7.0mm.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 9.8ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Mar 2015 às 22:46)

Boas 
Temperatura atual 8ºC e 98%Hr
acumulada 4.0mm


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2015 às 23:50)

tudo calmo por aqui, apenas o céu encoberto e com a temperatura quase inalterado nos 10.2ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 07:38)

Serra da estrela, a neve está de volta 
Temperatura atual: -0,6ºC






Penhas da saúde regista agora 0,3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mar 2015 às 14:30)

Tudo muito pacífico. Pelas 12:40h houve uns aguaceiros fracos e céu muito carregado, mas trovoada só mais há frente e na mesma célula (só que mais evoluída)
Contudo notasse que hoje há mais instabilidade, até o próprio vento está mais agitado. Aqui nos horizontes próximos são visíveis vários cumulus congestus.

Porque motivo o mosaico de radares só disponibiliza imagens de meia em meia hora? Antes dava de dez em dez minutos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2015 às 15:14)

Boas...segundo dia sem ver o sol ,a estação inverno vai acabando em beleza ,com e ,por aqui choveu toda a noite até de manhã,a manhã sem chuva,já voltou desde as 14h...em forma de aguaceiros ,com 8.1ºC e 8.0mm.

Ontem ficou-se pelos 7.0mm de .


----------



## irpsit (18 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

Perto de Tondela, serra do Caramulo, também conto que o dia de hoje foi tranquilo. Um aguaceiro de uma célula por volta das 13h30, que deu um pouco de trovoada mas não muita precipitação. Acho que o final de tarde vai ser calmo e talvez amanhã venha a ser mais animado. Temperatura ainda agradável e algum vento de nordeste esta tarde.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mar 2015 às 20:36)

boas  
dia de céu geralmente muito nublado mas sem chuva ou trovoada. houve algum vento da parte da tarde. 
atualmente  esta tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 13.2ºC.

extremos:  8.1ºC minima  \  19.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2015 às 22:31)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 7.6ºC .

Hoje de ficou-se pelos 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2015 às 10:10)

Boas...hoje já com sol ,por enquanto ,com 13.0ºC e vento fresco.

Dados de ontem 6.7ºC / 9.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2015 às 12:21)

Mais nuvens e ainda com sol,vento aumentar de velocidade,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2015 às 15:39)

Boas,sol e nuvens...algum vento e sem rumo certo ,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2015 às 18:26)

Boas...céu mais fechado ,vento fraco,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2015 às 19:32)

Tudo calmo e nublado,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

boas

dia de céu nublado, com vento fraco. a mínima foi de 8.7ºC e a maxima de 19.8ºC 

atualmente o céu está pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2015 às 21:14)

Já ...o radar não engana ,já molhou a estrada,será pouca coisa ,com 12.9ºC e vento de SEE.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mar 2015 às 22:37)

Céu geralmente limpo, vento moderado a forte de Este, 14ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2015 às 12:03)

Boas...então já estamos com um pé,na estação primavera ,o tempo passa depressa ,muita bruma e nuvens altas,o grosso das nuvens,ainda estão em Espanha ,com 16.7ºC e o vento aumentar .


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mar 2015 às 18:55)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias. Tempo abafado com temperatura elevada para a hora.
Temp. Atual: 17.6ºC.
Prosseguem dias secantes. Quando é que o padrão aqui vai mudar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2015 às 20:10)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2015 às 22:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas.
atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 15.4ºC

extremos: 9.0ºC mínima  \  20.8ºC maxima


----------



## Serrano (21 Mar 2015 às 11:37)

9°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2015 às 12:21)

Boas...os poucos aguaceiros que caíram esta noite,foi só para sujar o que estava limpo ...é só barro ,céu nublado e com 13.3ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (21 Mar 2015 às 14:13)

Isto está a ficar mau. Terrenos secos e vento constante, nada bom para as plantações.
Sol e temperatura nos *15,3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2015 às 15:33)

Boas...nublado e abafado ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mar 2015 às 15:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...nublado e abafado ,com 16.3ºC.



Por aqui tb mas agora está sol... pode ser que venha alguma coisa


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mar 2015 às 15:56)

Esta-se a formar qualquer coisa a norte/nordeste daqui


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2015 às 16:54)

O dia segue nublado, mas nada frio. 12.4ºC por agora.

Esta manhã, aos 1800m, 0ºC, nevoeiro e precipitação fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2015 às 17:50)

Boas,o resto da tarde ainda com sol ,menos nublado e vento fraco,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2015 às 20:21)

Boas,nublado e vento fraco,com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2015 às 20:45)

Céu muito nublado e 10ºC.

Mais umas fotos desta manhã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2015 às 22:22)

Começa a chuviscar inesperadamente, não estava à espera desta frente vinda de Espanha. 
Temp. Atual: 13.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2015 às 22:27)

Chuva fraca agora.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mar 2015 às 22:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado com vento fraco, com algumas rajadas mais moderadas. 
Actualmente o céu esta nublado vento fraco e sigo com 13.6ºC 

extremos:  4.7ºC minima  \  18.4ºC maxima


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mar 2015 às 23:02)

boas por aqui esta chuva fraca


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2015 às 23:50)

Aqui no litoral chove mas ainda não acumulou  agora para o interior várias estações quer do IPMA quer do Wunderground já estão a acumular 

*Imagem sat24 atual :*





*Radar Arouca:*




Ecos amarelos a NE de Vila real e também a sul de Aveiro

*Rede IPMA ( 22H):*





*Rede Wunderground:*





Destaque para a estação a SW de Mirandela , segue com *4.6 mm *acumulados 


Edit: Atualização das 23h do IPMA


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2015 às 01:13)

por aqui também ja chuviscou um pouco, levantou-se foi vento que sopra forte.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 05:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Destaque para a estação a SW de Mirandela , segue com *4.6 mm *acumulados



Boa rega e boa recolha!

E bem precisa de água o interior norte e centro, especialmente Trás-os-Montes que já não via chuva há várias semanas.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2015 às 10:29)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.1°C.


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Mar 2015 às 13:21)

Por aqui alguns chuviscos fracos de vez em quando - hoje com 0.5mm acumulados até agora
segue com +9,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2015 às 13:41)

Tem estado a nevar na Torre, Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2015 às 14:17)

Rajadas de vento forte (não entendo qual foi o motivo para o IPMA não colocar o distrito de Viseu em aviso amarelo devido às rajadas de vento), períodos de aguaceiros fracos- 12.8ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 14:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Rajadas de vento forte



Repara que às 13h a estação da rede IPMA com mais intensidade de vento era Viseu, isto com vento de Leste





O GFS a acertar e bem na previsão


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O GFS a acertar e bem na previsão



O melhor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 15:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> O melhor.


É sem dúvida o melhor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

Boas,mais um dia de céu nublado ,com limpeza ao final do dia ,vento de N e fraco,com 11.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2015 às 20:13)

boas

por aqui o dia ventoso  de céu geralmente nublado. não choveu por aqui. 
atualmente o vento está fraco céu nublado e sigo com 12.3ºC

extremos:  9.1ºC minima  \  15.1ºC maxima


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca, com formação de geada durante a madrugada e até alguma precipitação sólida (umas pequenas partículas de graupel caíram por volta das 8h).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2015 às 11:23)

A minha mãe acaba de colocar no facebook que está a nevar na minha aldeia!


----------



## Guedes 114 (23 Mar 2015 às 12:07)

Acabam de me dizer que esta a nevar em Montalegre


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2015 às 12:11)

Então confirma-se! Não estava nada à espera!


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2015 às 13:26)

Há cerca de 1h em Carrazeda de Ansiães.






Fotografia de Manuel Joaquim Fernandes Lopes.


----------



## salgado (23 Mar 2015 às 13:29)

AnDré disse:


> Há cerca de 1h em Carrazeda de Ansiães.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cai uma nevezita no sabugal!


----------



## jonyyy (23 Mar 2015 às 13:49)

Na cidade da guarda dizem me k já esta a ficar branco ehehehe


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2015 às 14:03)

Segundo os seguidores do Meteo Tras os Montes há registo de neve em Chaves, Montalegre, Carrazeda, Mogadouro e Macedo.


----------



## martinus (23 Mar 2015 às 14:06)

Está a nevar em Mogadouro, segundo telefonema agora mesmo de lá. Suponho que seja um aguaceiro fraco de neve.


----------



## Ronny (23 Mar 2015 às 14:21)

Aguaceiros de água neve em Lamego.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2015 às 14:22)

Neva bem na Torre.

Em minutos ficou assim:


----------



## rozzo (23 Mar 2015 às 14:27)

Estes aguaceiros de neve de início de Primavera são sempre brutais, grandes flocos e nevões intensos rápidos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

Boas...grande vendaval ,cerca das 12.30h,parecia que ia haver mudança ,tudo escuro e pingos grossos,de repente fugiu tudo ,e por aqui devido ao vento,na altura...via-se alguns flocos de neve e com uma temperatura de 13.0ºC,de momento sol e nuvens,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2015 às 14:49)

Também já esteve a nevar em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2015 às 14:53)

Via telemóvel chega a informação de que está a nevar no Sarzedo, embora sem qualquer acumulação.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2015 às 14:56)

Neva torrencialmente na Gralheira:


----------



## Mr.Henrique (23 Mar 2015 às 15:16)

Alguém me sabe dizer como anda a Sanabria?


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 15:32)

Agora que o nevoeiro já levantou.. bela camada que ficou 
Atuais *-3,3ºc*





O anemometro não está a funcionar ou já congelou ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2015 às 15:33)

Por aqui nada de interessante a comunicar. O vento tem-se apresentado essencialmente *sob a forma de rajadas moderadas (embora que com a passagem destas mini células sejam esporadicamente fortes)*, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com vários cumulus congestus espalhados em todas as direções.
Vão ainda surgindo aguaceiros fracos.

Temp. Atual: 11ºC


----------



## Guedes 114 (23 Mar 2015 às 15:35)

Gralheira snow mode


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2015 às 16:02)

Já repararam no que está cair na zona de Cória e Sierra del Jerte em Cáceres?
Aquilo vai para onde?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2015 às 16:42)

Boas...céu a ficar novamente nublado,temperatura a descer bem,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## supercell (23 Mar 2015 às 16:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já repararam no que está cair na zona de Cória e Sierra del Jerte em Cáceres?
> Aquilo vai para onde?



Para já está a ir para Nordeste. 
http://sat24.com/pt/sp


----------



## Johnny (23 Mar 2015 às 17:27)

Neve "inesperada" em Carrazeda de Ansiães, Bragança (a cerca de 650m altitude)...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (23 Mar 2015 às 17:47)

Nevou 15s em Bragança (cidade/IPB)


----------



## Mr.Henrique (23 Mar 2015 às 17:48)




----------



## Johnny (23 Mar 2015 às 17:51)

Carrazeda de Ansiães, hoje:


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2015 às 18:06)

esta nevar em Trancoso


----------



## Dematos (23 Mar 2015 às 18:15)

Periodo de instabibilidade por aqui! Cai algumas pingas, as primeiras de hoje! Prometia muito mas estou a ver que pouco vai molhar! Vento forte com rajadas! 8,5C.°! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meteolouco (23 Mar 2015 às 18:17)

por aqui agora +4,9ºC chuva forte agora


----------



## Dematos (23 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

E pronto, passou...  Deu para molhar o chao! Vento fraco; e subiu para 9.1C.°! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2015 às 18:36)

Boas...está a ficar ,muita nuvem,mas não deu em nada ,andam a falhar ,já vai a caminho do sul ,de momento céu limpo,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Mar 2015 às 18:40)

Céu nublado de vez em quando, la cai uns aguaceiros fracos
Temperatura a descer bem, atual 6.2ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## jonyyy (23 Mar 2015 às 18:53)

Neva intensamente e já pinta:P





[/IMG]

20:00- já um bom nevão neste momento, com muito vento e neve com intensidade, as estradas estão a ficar complicadas ...


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

boas

dia de céu geralmente nublado. em Nelas choveu bem pelas 16h. houve vento. por santa Comba não deve ter chovido. 
atualmente esta o céu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 9.4ºC

extremos:  6.4ºC mínima  \  15.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2015 às 21:23)

Boas...afinal ainda chegou a ,já vai algum tempo ,com 5.8ºC e .


----------



## irpsit (23 Mar 2015 às 21:39)

Realmente, aqui nas encostas do Caramulo caiu uma forma de precipitação sólida (para ser mais técnico "ice pellets") por volta da 18h, num aguaceiro e uma altura de vento forte de norte.
Estou a 350 metros altitude. A temperatura era 9ºC e foi a primeira vez que vi "ice pellets" com uma temperatura tão alta. Na Islândia cheguei a ver ice pellets com uns 7ºC.

Depois do aguaceiro a temperatura caiu rapidamente até aos 3ºC e há pouco estava 2ºC. Foi algo "inesperada" esta descida mas faz sentido dada a entrada de ar frio, de súbito.




> Boas...grande vendaval ,cerca das 12.30h,parecia que ia haver mudança ,tudo escuro e pingos grossos,de repente fugiu tudo ,e por aqui devido ao vento,na altura...via-se alguns flocos de neve e com uma temperatura de 13.0ºC,de momento sol e nuvens,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Mar 2015 às 21:41)

Algumas fotos do dia de hoje, foi o melhor que pude...
Andou a minha volta, e só levei com uns pingos que só deu para sujar 
Mas onde atingiu a séria trouxe granizo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

De momento não chove,ainda muito nublado,com 5.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2015 às 21:57)

Aos 1100m, encosta da Covilhã, cai água neve a saida da Cidade, acima dos 800m e neve no solo acima dos 1000 m


----------



## DRC (23 Mar 2015 às 22:01)

Informaram-me há instantes de que nevou no Sabugal entre as 19h e as 20h30 com alguma acumulação em jardins e nos carros.


----------



## salgado (23 Mar 2015 às 22:54)

DRC disse:


> Informaram-me há instantes de que nevou no Sabugal entre as 19h e as 20h30 com alguma acumulação em jardins e nos carros.


Confirmo. Agora tem caído uma chuvinha irritante e já derreteu tudo.


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2015 às 23:07)

Guarda a pouco e continua nevar bem, pelas previsões a maior parte da precipitação vai ser entre as 00h e as 3h, deve ficar bem branca a Cidade


----------



## jotackosta (23 Mar 2015 às 23:10)

Dia frio por aqui com céu muito nublado e algumas pingas aqui e ali que, depois de almoço se misturavam com algum gelo. O vento soprou moderado durante quase todo o dia.

Sigo com *6,1ºC*.

Vai nevando na Gralheira


----------



## Profetaa (23 Mar 2015 às 23:29)

Neva na Guarda, segundo facebook de um amigo : https://www.facebook.com/paulo.pessoa.503


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2015 às 23:37)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2015 às 23:40)

irpsit disse:


> Realmente, aqui nas encostas do Caramulo caiu uma forma de precipitação sólida (para ser mais técnico "ice pellets") por volta da 18h, num aguaceiro e uma altura de vento forte de norte.
> Estou a 350 metros altitude. A temperatura era 9ºC e foi a primeira vez que vi "ice pellets" com uma temperatura tão alta. Na Islândia cheguei a ver ice pellets com uns 7ºC.
> 
> Depois do aguaceiro a temperatura caiu rapidamente até aos 3ºC e há pouco estava 2ºC. Foi algo "inesperada" esta descida mas faz sentido dada a entrada de ar frio, de súbito.



Com quase mais 50 metros de altura que aqui está esse frio todo? É que os valores aqui andam na casa dos 7ºC. Falando noutras condições, o vento está calmo há já bastante tempo e vão por vezes caindo uns pingos dispersos. No que restou da tarde continuaram a surgir aguaceiros predominantemente fracos.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

No Sarzedo já nevou, já choveu e agora nem uma coisa nem outra, com uma temperatura de 3.6°C.


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 23:56)

Boa noite , 

Chegou - me a informação que nevou sem acumulação no inicio da noite na Serra da Padrela , entre Valpaços e Vila Pouca de Aguiar .


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 03:20)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Gralheira snow mode



Não se vê a imagem.



Norther disse:


> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen



 não estava previsto?? "...os radares meteorológicos não previam qualquer precipitação de neve..."  lamentável comentário do vereador.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2015 às 10:40)

Boas...grande vendaval ,até irrita ,sol e nuvens ,ainda houve direito alguns aguaceiros de noite ,com 12.7ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 5.7ºC / 16.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2015 às 13:33)

Nublado e o vento parece dar descanso ,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2015 às 16:06)

StormRic disse:


> não estava previsto?? "...os radares meteorológicos não previam qualquer precipitação de neve..."  lamentável comentário do vereador.



Lamentável em todos os sentidos:
1º- O sr. Vereador não tinha conhecimento das previsões efetuadas pelo IPMA nem de toda a situação sinótica que deu origem a este evento, pelo que dizer que a neve que se abateu na cidade ia contra todas as previsões é *grave!;*

2º- Ele fala em radares como se em Portugal todos os radares tivessem capacidade de identificar diferentes hidrometeoros (polarização dupla do radar de Arouca)

3º- O IPMA não disponibilizou qualquer produto para o público ao nível da classificação de hidrometeoros pelo radar de Arouca (a menos que a proteção civil tenha acesso a estas informações por contactos com o IPMA).


Penso que as pessoas se esquecem do passado, lá porque o fim do Inverno e o inicio da Primavera começaram quentes e secos não significa que não ocorra um evento destes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2015 às 17:54)

Boas...final de tarde,nada parecido,com o período da manhã ,calma total,ambiente na rua generoso ,com 16.1ºC e mais sol que nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2015 às 19:50)

Boas,ainda algumas nuvens,vento fraco,com 13.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 17.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2015 às 20:46)

O vento está a ficar agitado ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2015 às 21:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com vento moderado na parte da manha, enfraquecendo á tarde. 
atualmente o vento sopra fraco, céu pouco nublado e sigo com 12.0ºC

extremos:  82ºC minima  \  19.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2015 às 10:10)

Boas ...a noite foi fresca ,céu limpo,o vento já vai aparecendo .precisa-se de chuva ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2015 às 11:14)

Algumas nuvens já soltas ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 19:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> precisa-se de chuva



Infelizmente os modelos adiantam continuação do domínio do anticiclone até ao limite da previsão. Nada de chuva para o interior até dia 4 de Abril. Há mesmo que fazer planos quanto à água. O vento é um factor acrescido de seca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2015 às 19:42)

Boas,com o vento mais calmo de tarde...bom ambiente na rua de tarde,muito sol e algumas nuvens,neste momento o fresco está de volta,vento moderado de NW e ,a descer bem a temperatura,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2015 às 20:23)

boas 

por aqui praticamente sem nuvens, com vento fraco e 10.5ºC. 

extremos.  6.0ºC mínima \ 15.0ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2015 às 21:38)

Vento fresco de NW,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2015 às 10:29)

Boas,nublado por nuvens altas e médias ,vento fresco de NW,o sol quando aparece...quentinho ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2015 às 19:18)

Boas...o vento continua presente ,bom ambiente na rua de tarde...apesar de algum vento e algumas nuvens ,céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2015 às 20:25)

boas

por aqui foi um dia chato, esteve encoberto todo o dia com alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde. o vento foi também fraco. 
atualmente continua o céu encoberto, vento fraco e sigo com 12.1ºC

extremos:  7.5ºC mínima  \  13.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2015 às 21:30)

Vento fresco de NW,com 11.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2015 às 10:34)

Boas ....hoje já está prometido ,com seguimento para os próximos dias ,gosto mais de chuva ,vai subindo ,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2015 às 12:32)

Já arde...por aqui na zona sul,já há fumo ,está bonito,tudo seco ,vai nos 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2015 às 14:31)

Boas,desta vez foi só uma fogueira ,foi só um bocado de restolho há beira da estrada ,vai ficando ,com céu limpinho  e uma ligeira brisa de NW,com 23.4ºC...e agora vou lá acima há cidade,a pé,só para apalpar o ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2015 às 19:54)

Boas...tarde do melhor,parecia verão,esplanadas cheias,anunciar bom tempo ,vento fraco,com 18.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 25.1ºC.

Hoje a máxima subiu 7.0ºC em relação a ontem...é tudo há bruta .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2015 às 20:37)

boas

por aqui o dia ja foi de sol, e quentinho com algum vento da parte da tarde. atualmente estão 13.6ºC 

extremos: 11.2ºC minima  \  19.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2015 às 21:27)

Vento fraco de N,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## dahon (28 Mar 2015 às 11:00)

Por Viseu o céu está cheio de contrails. Bom dia para as teorias da conspiração.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2015 às 12:15)

Boas ...a manhã já foi a trabalhar para o bronze ,cortar a relva do jardim e por tudo ao fresco ...já estava a pedir ,céu limpo e pouco vento,temperatura a trabalhar para a máxima do ano,com 24.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2015 às 13:22)

Já escalda ...lá fora,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 14:11)

Belas temperaturas no interior norte e centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2015 às 16:20)

Boas ,por aqui não há meias estações do ano ...salta logo do inverno para o verão ,com 27.3ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2015 às 19:26)

Boa tarde. O dia foi agradável, a temperatura agora anda nos 12ºC

Pôr do Sol:













A primavera está a despertar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2015 às 19:54)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua,depois de um dia bastante ,sabe bem a brisa de NW,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 27.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro que levantou só depois das 12h, deixando o céu nublado por nuvens altas.
atualmente não há alterações, não há vento e sigo com 12.5ºC

extremos:  10.3ºC mínima  \  19.2ºC maxima


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 20:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pôr do Sol:



 Belos detalhes no céu, muito bem captados! Estas nuvens altas produzidas pelo alastramento dos rastos de aviões têm alguma influência na moderação das temperaturas. É interessante pensar que são afinal nuvens de uma espécie que só começou a existir desde meados do século passado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2015 às 22:12)

Ligeira brisa de NW,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Mar 2015 às 22:41)

Temperatura actual 13.8ºC e 52%Hr

*Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 26.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2015 às 10:49)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco...já vai nos 19.4ºC...está prometido mais um dia de seca .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2015 às 19:09)

Boas...com aumento de nuvens altas e o vento NW a correr,o  foi mais brando,com 19.0ºC e boa brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2015 às 22:27)

Já uma brisa fresca de NWN a passar ,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2015 às 13:08)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura ,com 24.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2015 às 15:10)

Boas ...ar quente e seco ,já se grita por ar fresco ,com 27.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2015 às 18:56)

Boas ...ainda está na hora perigosa ,ainda 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2015 às 19:50)

Já vai descendo ,com 22.5ºC...muito melhor :assobio:.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2015 às 21:14)

Boas...ainda 19.5ºC e alguma brisa fresca de NWN.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2015 às 22:16)

boas

por aqui o dia manha foi de nevoeiro ate ao meio dia, a tarde j foi quintinha, mas com vento fraco. 
atualmente ja se forma nevoeiro, não há vento e sigo com 14.0ºC

extremos: 10.1ºC mínima  \  20.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2015 às 10:17)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura ,não há maneira de virar ,sol quente e com 19.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2015 às 12:26)

Boas...vai subindo ,com 24.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2015 às 14:52)

Já escalda ...grande arrelia ,só ar quente e seco ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2015 às 18:41)

Boas,tarde com vento de NNE e seco ...mais uma tarde ,ainda 27.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2015 às 21:31)

Boas...ainda com uma temperatura tropical ,com 20.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------

